# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  δραπανο KD 997 CRT 850WATT

## gg4a

Kαλησπερα εχω εαν προβλημα με το δραπανο μου KD 997 CRT 850W παταω το κουμπι παει να ξεκινησει και κανει ενα ηχο και δεν ξεκιναει. αλλαξα το πυκνωτη εκκινησης,ειδα και τα καρβουνακια εχου ψωμι ακομα.ανοιξα το διακοπτη του εριξα σπρει επαφων τισ εξυσα αλλα τιποτα,προσπαθησα να το γεφυρωσω 
πηγε να ξεκινηση γυρισε αλλα μετα σταματησε.υπαρχει καμαι λυση ευχαριστω.

----------


## diony

Ο πυκνωτής που αναφέρεις δεν παίζει ρόλο , είναι αντιπαρασιτικός με δεδομένο ότι έχεις ηλεκτρονική ρύθμιση στροφών και σίγουρα διακόπτη αναστροφής μάλλον θα πρέπει να τσεκαριστούνε ένα –ένα ξεχωριστά ,ξεκινώντας από το μοτέρ και το διακόπτη on-off
Αν έχεις ωμόμετρο βάλε σημάδια στα καλώδια και ξεκίνα μετρήσεις ,*φυσικά εκτός πρίζας*

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> κανει ενα ηχο και δεν ξεκιναει





> πηγε να ξεκινηση γυρισε αλλα μετα σταματησε


Δες λιγάκι τα κέντρα της μπομπίνας /ροτορας/ρουλεμάν/ γραναζωτό μήπως είναι μπόσικα (ιδιαιτέρος τα 2 ρουλεμάν που κεντράρουν τον ρότορα . είναι σταθερό? κούνα το πάνω κάτω είναι εντάξει?)

----------


## katmadas

Επισης τσεκαρε το καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας για συνεχεια κουνοντας το ταυτοχρονα μηπως εχουν κοπει οι αγωγοι και δεν γινεται σωστη επαφη.

----------


## georgegr

Σε γωνιακό τροχό φίλου μάρκας bosch ενώ τα καρβουνάκια φαίνονταν σωστά είχαν στοπ βάθους και δεν πατούσαν στον συλλέκτη.
Οπτικά δεν ήταν αντιληπτό.

----------


## gg4a

Eυχαρσιτω πολυ για της απαντησεις σας τελικα ειναι διακοπτης.
Αλλα δεν υπαρχει διακοπτης απο την BLACK DECKER γνωριζει καποιος κανενα μαγαζι με διακοπτες?
ευχαριστω.

----------


## ioannislab

Αυτοι οι διακοπτες κοστιζουν 25 με 30 Ευρω. Θα σου προτεινα να κοιταξεις στο ebay.Ρωτησε και σε μαγαζι με βιομηχανικα ή με ανταλλακτικα για τετοια εργαλεια.

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλημερα φιλε Γιωργο ειχα ενα παρομεια θεμα με ενα δραπανο μπος ενος φιλου ο διακοπτης στηχησε καπου εκει στην αιγινα μου ζηταγαν 40ε και να μου επισκεβασουν το διακοπτη και αν αν πετυχει τη λυση βρηκε ενα φιλαρακι νανε καλα τωρα η διευφηνση  =  ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ ΤΗΛ 210 4131716 ,210 4115448 ΚΑΙ  www.promitheus.com.gr    αυτα και καλη τυχη  και καλο μηνα.

----------


## JOUN

> Eυχαρσιτω πολυ για της απαντησεις σας τελικα ειναι διακοπτης.
> Αλλα δεν υπαρχει διακοπτης απο την BLACK DECKER γνωριζει καποιος κανενα μαγαζι με διακοπτες?
> ευχαριστω.


Oι διακοπτες αυτοι ειναι συνηθως διπολικοι(κοβουν φαση και ουδετερο)Συνηθως ομως χαλαει μονο ο ενας πολος.
Οποτε επειδη το ανταλλακτικο θα ειναι ακριβο μπορεις να δεις αν ειναι οπως στο λεω και να γεφυρωσεις τον χαλασμενο πολο,αφηνοντας μονο τον αλλο να κανει την διακοπη.

----------


## gg4a

Καλησπερα σημερα περασα απο τον μαστορα και μου ειπε 50 ευρω για να μου περασει ενα διακοπτη ηλεκτρονικο δεν εχει ακριβως τον ιδιον θα κανει και καποια πατεντα...
θα κοιταξω Νεκταριε μηπως και βρω.

ενα λαμακι εχει που κανει επαφη με το αλλο υπαρχει κατι να το καθαρισω η μηπως εχει φαγωθει και δεν κανει επαφη?
ευχαριστω.

----------


## νεκταριοος

Καλησπερα δεν ξερω αν με contact spray επαφων) η καθαρισμα σε μπατονετα με λιγο βενζινη εστρονε καπος , στην δικη μου περιπτοσση τον ειχα καθαρισει τον ειχα κειταξει τιποτα ,αυτα τα τηλεφωνα που σου εδωσα αν κανεις κατι .

----------


## UV.

Αναφέρθηκε και πιο πριν αλλά νομίζω ότι άδικα προσπεράστηκε και ρωτώ:
πάνω από 2000 εγγραφές στο ebay για τέτοιο διακόπτη φθηνά 
κανένας δεν σου κάνει από αυτούς;  :Hammer:

----------


## gg4a

Καλημερα.
Ευχαριστω πολυ UV για την βοηθεια.
Αν και ο μαστορας με ειπε οτι θελει διακοπτη ανακαλυψα αυτο ανεβαζω φωτο τελικα μηπως φταει η αντισταση?

----------


## JOUN

Καλα ρε Γιωργο καθομαστε εδω και σου λεμε διαφορα για διακοπτες και που θα βρεις κλπ κλπ και εσυ δεν τον εχεις μετρησει ακομη αν ειναι καμενος η οχι;

----------


## gg4a

φιλε JOUN δεν ειμαι μαστορας και εγω τυχαια το ανακαλυψα εδω σε ολοκληρο μαστορα BOSCH BLACK DECKER ... και δεν το ειδε.
και εγω  προσπαθω σιγα σιγα μηπως βρω ακρη.

----------


## JOUN

Ναι αλλα εσυ εχεις μπροστα σου τον διακοπτη και το τρυπανι.Αν δεν μετρησεις αυτα που λεμε πως να βγαλουμε συμπερασμα;

----------


## chip

εμένα μου πάει το μυαλό οτι είναι ποιο σοβαρό το πρόβλημα... οτι κάτι είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο στο κύκλωμα ελέγχου και έχει κάψει και το τσοκάκι....
μπορεί να είναι πυκνωτής μπορεί να είναι και κάποιο εξάρτημα στον έλεγχο του μοτερ (μάλλον τραιακ)
αυτό θέλει ηλεκτρονικό για την επισκευή του... και όχι μάστορα που διορθώνει εργαλεία με ηλεκτρικά/μηχανικά προβλήματα....

----------


## gg4a

Εγινε ευχαριστω μολις εχω νεα θα γραψω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ενδιαφέρον και περίεργο βρίσκω την αντίσταση (που λέει ότι κάηκε) να είναι τοποθετημένη σε ξέχωρη πλακετίτσα και δίπλα σε μια καφέ ροδέλα πίσω από τον άξονα του ρουλεμάν. Θυμίζει λίγο tachometro? ή κάνω λάθος? ή καφέ ροδέλα που περιστρέφεται δίπλα στην αντίσταση τι υλικό είναι? μήπως μαγνήτης? πίσω από την πλακέτα της καμένης αντίστασης έχει τίποτα?

----------


## katmadas

> Ενδιαφέρον και περίεργο βρίσκω την αντίσταση (που λέει ότι κάηκε) να είναι τοποθετημένη σε ξέχωρη πλακετίτσα και δίπλα σε μια καφέ ροδέλα πίσω από τον άξονα του ρουλεμάν. Θυμίζει λίγο tachometro? ή κάνω λάθος? ή καφέ ροδέλα που περιστρέφεται δίπλα στην αντίσταση τι υλικό είναι? μήπως μαγνήτης? πίσω από την πλακέτα της καμένης αντίστασης έχει τίποτα?



Εμενα περισοτερο σε πηνιο μου φαιρνει.
Και φαινεται σαν ροτορας η ροδελα με μαγνητακι.
Συστημα ελεγχου περιστροφης πρεπει να ειναι.

----------


## UV.

> Αν και ο μαστορας με ειπε οτι θελει διακοπτη ανακαλυψα αυτο ανεβαζω φωτο τελικα μηπως φταει η αντισταση?


Χα σε λίγο ούτε σε καφετιέρα δεν θα μπορεί να "αγγίξει" κάποιος αν δεν είναι expert στα ηλεκτρονικά!
βρε ποιός διακόπτης;!
ολόκληρο σύστημα ελέγχου στροφών και ροπής με μικροεπεξεργαστή έχει αυτό το τριπάνι!
το εξάρτημα που λες είναι ένα πηνιάκι σε ρόλο σένσορα και το μαύρο που έχει είναι μάλον λίγη κόλλα που μαύρισε δεν έχει πρόβλημα αυτό
πρόβημα στα ηλεκτρονικά του και ίσως είναι δύσκολο να φτιαχτεί ακόμη και με σχηματικό (που δεν έχεις)

δες τα εξαρτήματα ισχύος που έχει FET κλπ αν βρεις κάποιο προβληματικό μπορείς;
διαφορετικά τα παρακάμτεις όλα και θα δουλεύει ON/OFF σε πλήρεις στροφές  :Think:

----------


## gg4a

καλησπερα παιδια.
φιλε  UV εχεις απολυτο δικιο ακριβως ετσι ειναι το τριπνανι.
 παντως απο πισω στην ροδελλα δεν εχει μαγνητακι.
λοιπον:
1)αλλαχτηκαν καρβουνακια
2)αλλαχτηκε πυκνωτης εκκινησης 
3)αλλαχτηκε το πηνιακι
4)ανοιχτηκε ο διακοπτης καθαριστηκαν οι επαφες

τιποτα και συνεχιζουμε...

ανεβαζω φωτο

----------


## UV.

Γιώργο το τριπάνι είναι ηλεκτονικά ελεγχόμενο δεν έχει πυκνωτή εκίνησης
κακώς άλλαξες πηνιάκι γιατί αυτό δεν "καταπονείται" και *αν* δεν είναι ιδίου τύπου σχήματος και μεγέθους ξαναβάλε το παλιό
δες και το εξάρτημα που έχει στην γωνία
και κάτι που ίσως είναι σημαντικό 
από την φωτο που έβαλες βλέπω μια ρωγμή στην πλακέτα δες μήπως είναι αυτό κάτι (στη πλευρά του χαλκού)

----------


## FILMAN

Πάντως αν το τσοκάκι μέτραγε όντως ανοιχτό κύκλωμα, είναι σίγουρα καμμένο και θέλει αλλαγή.

----------


## gg4a

Καλησπερα αλλαξα το resonator ,αλλαξα το  τραικ,αλλαξα το πυκνωτακι που εχει πανω και παλι τιποτα...
τωρα που τα αλλαξα δεν κανει ουτε μιση στροφη.
ελεξα και την ρωγμη ειναι ενταξει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καλησπερα αλλαξα το resonator ,αλλαξα το  τραικ,αλλαξα το πυκνωτακι που εχει πανω και παλι τιποτα...
> τωρα που τα αλλαξα δεν κανει ουτε μιση στροφη.
> ελεξα και την ρωγμη ειναι ενταξει.


Όταν άνοιξες τον (χειροδιακόπτη) τι ήταν μέσα ? απλές επαφές? ή ήταν και "ποτενσιόμετρο" μαζί (ηλεκτρονικός δεν είμαι αλλά.) έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχει 2 ποτενσιόμετρα . ένα "γενικό" στον χειροδιακόπτη και ένα "μικρό" επάνω στην πλακέτα που κάνει μικρορύθμιση στην ροπή ανάλογα το μέγεθος του τρυπανιού για την κατάλληλη ροπή. Διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος .

Οπότε λέω αν έχει πάθει κάτι ο χειροδιακόπτης (που είναι ο "γενικός" στην κατανομή ροπής και στον έλεγχο) θα επηρεάσει και όλο το σύστημα της πλακέτας. Δεν μπορεί να "διαβάσει" δηλαδή τι γίνεται με την ισχύ του τρυπανιού.


Βγάλε τα καλώδια (στις επαφές 3 & 5 ) (καλώδια καφέ και κόκκινο ) και πίεσε τον χειροδιακόπτη / ωμομέτρησε βλέπεις κάποια διακύμανση στα ωμ?

Δώσε τα πλήρη στοιχεία που αναγράφει αυτός ο χειροδιακόπτης επάνω του. και του πυκνωτή.
Εξέτασε τα καλώδια 10 & 6 ( Red+White & Violet = Κόκκινο/άσπρο & βιολετί) αν τροφοδοτούν πλακέτα)
Δες τον διακόπτη αναστροφής (που περικλείεται από τα νούμερα 1-2-7-8-9) αν στην αναστροφή έχει άλλη ανταπόκριση , οπότε εξέτασε και αυτόν τον διακόπτη αναστροφής) και τέλος δες αν η μπομπίνα + όλο το γραναζωτό δικτύωμα μέχρι το τσόκ γυρίζει "βαριά" και να θέλει γρασσάρισμα (να γυρίζει με άνεση ) και στις δοκιμές (την μικρορύθμιση ποτενσιόμετρο πάνω στην πλακέτα βάλε την σε ρύθμιση υψηλότερης ροπής π.χ. για αρίδα 13 χιλιοστά)
http://www.zeichnung.galaparts.de/ze...kunddecker.pdf

----------


## UV.

> ελεξα και την ρωγμη ειναι ενταξει.


δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει ρωγμή;
βρε μην αλλάζεις άσκοπα εξαρτήματα με την μέθοδο των απείρων δοκιμών  :Hammer: 
ο επεξεργαστής είναι σίγουρα ιδιοκατασκευή για την B&D πιθανόν έχει εσωτερικά optocοupler για την οδήγηση του triac
δες όταν το κάνεις ΟΝ έχει ο επεξεργαστής χαμηλή τάση τροφοδοσίας πρέπει να είναι στα άκρα του ηλεκτολυτικού περίπου από 5V έως 20V έχει; :Think: 
 :Σκέψη: και μια "σίγουρη" δοκιμή που φυσιλογικά θα δώσει κίνηση (αν δεν έχεις άλλο πρόβλημα εκτός πλακέτας) είναι να βραχυκυκλώσεις *τις ανόδους* του triac *μεταξύ τους* (όχι με το gate) με ένα κατσαβίδι και ΟΝ τον διακόπτη  :Επιθετικός:

----------


## FILMAN

> πιθανόν έχει εσωτερικά optocοupler για την οδήγηση του triac


Ε, καλά, όχι κι έτσι!

----------


## UV.

> Ε, καλά, όχι κι έτσι!


σου φαίνεται υπερβολικό;
πως νομίζεις ένα εξάρτημα χαμηλής DC τάσης οδηγεί ένα εξάρτημα υψηλής AC τάσης με PWM υψηλής τάσης;
για την ακρίβεια θα έχει opto diac
δες εδώ που το γνωστό SG6105 έχει συμπεριλάβει εσωτερικά όχι ένα αλλά *δύο* TL431 στα πινς 11-14 
εξάρτημα που οι υπόλοιποι κατασκευαστές τo έχουν διακριτό

----------


## chip

optocoupler μπαίνει για να κάνει κάποιος γαλβανική απομόνωση. Το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα δεν έχει μέρη που θα έρθουν σε επαφή με άνθρωπο και κατά συνέπεια δεν χρειάζεται γαλβανική απομόνωση. Θα μπορούσε να έχει ένα HV driver αλλά στην πραγματικότητα ούτε αυτό δεν χρειάζεται... απλά οδηγεί κάποιο TRIAC (και με BC547 μπορεί να το οδηγεί εξωτερικά....)

Τα optocoupler είναι εντελώς διαφορετική τεχνολογία από έναν CMOS επεξεργαστή και δε νομίζω οτι θα ταν εύκολο/οικονομικό να τα παντρέψουn. Eίναι το τελευταίο που θα σκεφτείς να κάνεις γιατί θα σε οδηγήσει σε συγκεκριμένα εργοστάσια που θα μπορούν να σου φτιάξουν το τσιπ με ιδιαίτερες τεχνικές και σίγουρα με αυξημένο κόστος....


ένα τσιπ χαμηλής τάσης μπορεί να οδηγεί ένα εξάρτημα υψηλής τάσης χωρίς opto.. απλά με διπολική τεχνολογία όπως πχ ένα IR2110 και τόσο πολλά άλλα....

----------


## UV.

Chip καλή είναι η συμμετοχή αλλά νομίζω βιάστηκες να απαντήσεις  :Tongue2: 




> Το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα δεν έχει μέρη που θα έρθουν σε επαφή με άνθρωπο και κατά συνέπεια δεν χρειάζεται γαλβανική απομόνωση.


γαλβανική απομόνωση χρειάζεται μόνο όταν έχει να κάνει με την επαφή  τάσεων με τον άνθρωπο και στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν χρειάζεται; ή εννοείς  κάτι άλλο;




> αυτό δεν χρειάζεται... απλά οδηγεί κάποιο TRIAC (και με BC547 μπορεί να το οδηγεί εξωτερικά....)





> ένα τσιπ χαμηλής τάσης μπορεί να οδηγεί ένα εξάρτημα υψηλής τάσης χωρίς  opto.. απλά με διπολική τεχνολογία όπως πχ ένα IR2110 και τόσο πολλά  άλλα....


Κατά την γνώμη σου μπορείς να οδηγήσεις triac με BC547 και IR2110 και άλλα όπως έγραψες ή εννοείς και εδώ κάτι άλλο;
Και για να σε διευκολύνω πες μου τι θα κάνουν αυτά όταν στην αρνητική περίοδο της τάσης τροφοδοτηθούν ανάποδα;

ΜΠΑΜ; ή απλά δεν θα δουλέψουν;




> Τα optocoupler είναι εντελώς διαφορετική τεχνολογία από έναν CMOS επεξεργαστή και δε νομίζω οτι θα ταν εύκολο/οικονομικό να τα παντρέψουn. Eίναι το τελευταίο που θα σκεφτείς να κάνεις γιατί θα σε οδηγήσει σε συγκεκριμένα εργοστάσια που θα μπορούν να σου φτιάξουν το τσιπ με ιδιαίτερες τεχνικές και σίγουρα με αυξημένο κόστος....


Πιστεύεις ότι ο συγκεκριμένος επεξεργαστής είναι κοινός του εμπορίου και όχι ειδική κατασκευή για την εφαρμογή;

----------


## gg4a

Καλησπερα παιδια λογο της δουλειας δεν εχω προλαβει ακομα να το ψαξω,μολις ευκαιρισω θα τα δοκιμασω.
Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σας.

----------


## chip

μπορεί να είναι κοινός μικροελεγκτής μπορεί και όχι όμως και να μην είναι κοινός μικροελεγκτής πιστεύω θα έχει κοινές τεχνολογίες ώστε να έχει χαμηλότερο κόστος από μικροελεγκτή.... διαφορετικά θα έβαζαν ένα μικροελεγκτή του 0,5-1 ευρώ....

μα δεν μπορει να τροφοδοτηθεί το κύκλωμα ανάποδα... είτε έχει dc/dc converter είτε πιθανότητα μείωση τάσης με πυκνωτή η πολικότητα μετά την ανόρθωση είναι συγκεκριμένη
το 99% των κυκλωμάτων (φωτορυθμικά κλπ) που θυμάμαι τη δεκαετία του 80 δεν είχαν opto αλλά απευθείας οδήγηση του triac είτε με κάποιο bc547 είτε και με κάποιο τελεστικό ενισχυτή (lm324. mc1458....). Στο κάτω κάτω ολοκληρωμένα που έκαναν έλεγχο triac όπως αυτά της telefunken δεν είχαν μέσα optoisolator.... Ούτε το TDA1085 που κάνει έλεγχο κινητήρα έχει οπτοαπομονωτή
εδώ υπάρχει και το εσωτερικό του κύκλωμα
http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/TDA1085C-D.PDF

απλά κυκλωματάκια οδήγησης triac
http://www.edaboard.com/thread86588.html

----------


## UV.

ο κατασκευαστής ότι θέλει κάνει αν μπορεί και πουλά αυτό που παράγει ακριβά ή φθηνά
το πρόβλημα της DC οδήγησης που λες είναι ότι δουλεύει το triac σαν thyristor αφού δεν υπάρχει ανόρθωση στο κύκλωμα ισχύος

και με βάση την εξήγηση από το λινκ που έβαλες λέει:



> Quadrant *I and IV* are when *gate terminal is positive* in respect to MT1 and *II and III* are when *gate is negative* to MT1.


Και δίνει πιο κάτω τα δύο κυκλώματα ανά περίπτωση
έτσι ένα DC κύκλωμα οδήγησης πύλης θα είναι ή θετικής ή αρνητικής τάσης δεν μπορούν να συμβούν και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα έτσι με αυτόν τον τρόπο έχουμε ενεργοποίηση του triac μόνο στην μισή περίοδο και άρα την μισή ισχύ στην έξοδο γιατί όταν κάνει διέλευση από το μηδέν θα απενεργοποιηθεί και θα ξαναενεργοποιηθεί μόνο όταν οι πολώσεις συμφωνούν με τα παραπάνω
Αντίθετα το diac ή το opto-diac μπορεί και πυροδοτεί το triac και στις δύο περιόδους (θετική και αρνητική) που είναι και το σωστό
επίσης τα άλλα pdf λένε ότι σε περιπτώσεις επαγωγικού φορτίου χρησιμοποιούνται opto-diac και σε βιομηχανικές εφαρμογές ανεξάρτητη DC τροφοδοσία
σαφώς και προφανώς για σωστή και αξιόπιστη λειτουργία

----------


## chip

και στο TDA1085C που είναι καθαρά για έλεγχο κινητήρα?

----------


## UV.

σου απάντησα αλλά δεν το 'πιασες



> ο κατασκευαστής ότι θέλει κάνει αν μπορεί και πουλά αυτό που παράγει ακριβά ή φθηνά


δες μετά το 2:15 στην ξενάγιση είναι το τμήμα R&D στα τάμπλετ που καταναλώνουμε εδώ στην Δύση με βουλιμία εδώ >>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zjv06bikuhw ποιοί είναι οι ειδικοί (όχι ότι είναι άσχετοι) των προϊόντων των κυκλωμάτων και των IC και δες όταν τον ρωτά αν ξέρει αγγλικά για να ρωτήσει κάτι η απάντηση είναι ΟΧΙ (δεν χρειάζονται !; )
τέτοια περίπτωση είναι το TDA1085C  :Tongue2:

----------


## chip

πραγματικά δεν κατάλαβα ποια είναι η απάντηση σου πως το TDA1085C ελέγχει triac που οδηγεί κινητήρα και το οποίο δείχνει και πως είναι κατασκευασμένο μέσα και δεν έχει optoisolator
όπως επίσης και τα TDA1024 (με πλήρες σχέδιο από το εσωτερικό του)
http://www.classiccmp.org/rtellason/...ta/tda1024.pdf

----------


## UV.

δεν φταίω που δεν κατάλαβες  :Confused1:

----------


## UV.

για να πω και στον Γιώργο κάτι πιό χρήσιμο 
Γιώργο αν το τρυπάνι έχει τέτοιο IC και έκανες το πείραμα με το βραχυκύκλωμα στο triac και δουλεύει 
τότε άλλαξε και το IC και όλα ΟΚ

----------


## FILMAN

Νίκο προφανώς δεν γνωρίζεις πώς οδηγείται και πώς δουλεύει ένα triac και γι' αυτό θεωρώ απαράδεκτο το ύφος σου στη συζήτηση. 

Το triac δουλεύει ως εξής: το ρεύμα που μπαίνει από το G βγαίνει από το Α1 και το ρεύμα που μπαίνει από το Α2 βγαίνει πάλι από το Α1. Τα ρεύματα αυτά μπορούν να ρέουν και ανάποδα, αλλά οι φορές τους *δεν είναι αλληλοεξαρτώμενες.* Αν εσύ δίνεις σταθερά ένα ρεύμα από το G στο Α1 και υπάρχει εναλλασσόμενη τροφοδότηση στο τμήμα των Α1 - Α2, θα ρέει εκεί *εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα, και όχι ημιανορθωμένο ρεύμα* όπως προφανώς πιστεύεις.

Κατά συνέπεια εφόσον δεν απαιτεί το κύκλωμα εδώ γαλβανική απομόνωση (η τροφοδοσία χαμηλής τάσης του επεξεργαστή είναι *ήδη* σε άμεση επαφή με τα 230V~ του δικτύου) απλά *δεν χρειάζεται* οπτοζεύκτης. Κάθε κύκλωμα χαμηλής τάσης που μπορεί να δίνει μερικά mA μπορεί να οδηγήσει άμεσα το triac όπως θα οδηγούσε ένα τρανζίστορ. Η διαφορά είναι ότι το κύκλωμα στον συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ θα ετροφοδοτείτο από συνεχή τάση με αποτέλεσμα να ρέει συνεχές ρεύμα, ενώ το κύκλωμα στο Α2 του triac θα τροφοδοτείται με εναλλασσόμενη τάση και κατά συνέπεια θα διαρρέεται από εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα:




> πως νομίζεις ένα εξάρτημα χαμηλής DC τάσης οδηγεί ένα εξάρτημα υψηλής AC τάσης με PWM υψηλής τάσης;


Η οδήγηση δεν γίνεται φυσικά ποτέ με υψηλή τάση! Τα τρανζίστορ οδηγούνται με μερικά V (τάση Β - Ε), τα MOSFET και τα IGBT με λίγο περισσότερα (3 ... 30V περίπου, τάση G - S ή G - Ε αντίστοιχα), ενώ τα SCR και τα triac και αυτά οδηγούνται με λίγα V (τάσεις G - K ή G - A1 αντίστοιχα) συνήθως μέσω αντίστασης περιορισμού του ρεύματος όπως και στα τρανζίστορ.

Επίσης εδώ φυσικά δεν πρόκειται για PWM, αλλά για *phase control*.



> δες εδώ που το γνωστό SG6105 έχει συμπεριλάβει εσωτερικά όχι ένα αλλά *δύο* TL431 στα πινς 11-14 
> εξάρτημα που οι υπόλοιποι κατασκευαστές τo έχουν διακριτό


Το TL431 δεν ήταν ποτέ οπτοζεύκτης αλλά regulator, κάτι σαν ρυθμιζόμενη zener. Κατά τα άλλα, τα ολοκληρωμένα αυτό έκαναν πάντα - περιείχαν πολλούς ημιαγωγούς σε ένα τσιπ.



> γαλβανική απομόνωση χρειάζεται μόνο όταν έχει να κάνει με την επαφή  τάσεων με τον άνθρωπο και στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν χρειάζεται; ή εννοείς  κάτι άλλο;


Όταν αγγίζει άνθρωπος ηλεκτρικά μέρη συσκευής πρέπει να υπάρχει γαλβανική απομόνωση από το δίκτυο, αλλά όχι μόνο τότε. Μπορεί να υπάρχει γαλβανική απομόνωση και μεταξύ συσκευών (ή και κυκλωμάτων μιας συσκευής) όταν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο δεν θέλουμε να υπάρχει ηλεκτρική επαφή μεταξύ τους.



> Κατά την γνώμη σου μπορείς να οδηγήσεις triac με BC547 και IR2110 και άλλα όπως έγραψες ή εννοείς και εδώ κάτι άλλο;


Η απάντηση είναι *φυσικά και ΝΑΙ* (μόνο που με το IR2110 μπορεί να έχεις προβλήματα γιατί το triac δεν έχει υψηλή αντίσταση εισόδου και θα σου αδειάσει τον bootstrap capacitor του driver)



> Και για να σε διευκολύνω πες μου τι θα κάνουν αυτά όταν στην αρνητική περίοδο της τάσης τροφοδοτηθούν ανάποδα;
> 
> ΜΠΑΜ; ή απλά δεν θα δουλέψουν;


Ούτε μπαμ θα κάνουν, ούτε απλά δεν θα δουλέψουν, αλλά θα περάσουν ασφαλώς των αρνητική ημιπερίοδο κανονικά (εκτός αν πάψει η οδήγηση στην αρχή της ημιπεριόδου, οπότε δεν θα την περάσουν). Σου αρέσει;



> το πρόβλημα της DC οδήγησης που λες είναι ότι δουλεύει το triac σαν thyristor αφού δεν υπάρχει ανόρθωση στο κύκλωμα ισχύος


*Εννοείται βέβαια πως ΟΧΙ, ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ!
*


> _
> Quadrant I and IV are when gate terminal is positive in respect to MT1 andII and III are when gate is negative to MT1.
> _
> 
> Και δίνει πιο κάτω τα δύο κυκλώματα ανά περίπτωση


Πολύ σωστά τα λέει! Έτσι λοιπόν αν εσύ παρέχεις μονίμως εισερχόμενο ρεύμα στην πύλη, το triac λειτουργεί πότε στο I και πότε στο IV τεταρτημόριο ανάλογα με την πολικότητα της εναλλασσόμενης τάσης, ενώ αν μονίμως τραβάς ρεύμα από την πύλη, το triac λειτουργεί πότε στο II και πότε στο III τεταρτημόριο πάλι ανάλογα με την πολικότητα της εναλλασσόμενης τάσης! Δεν κάνει ποτέ ανόρθωση! Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις περνάει ολόκληρο το εναλλασσόμενο! Κατά συνέπεια αυτά που λες εδώ (με bold):



> έτσι ένα DC κύκλωμα οδήγησης πύλης θα είναι ή θετικής ή αρνητικής τάσης δεν μπορούν να συμβούν και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα *έτσι με αυτόν τον τρόπο έχουμε ενεργοποίηση του triac μόνο στην μισή περίοδο και άρα την μισή ισχύ στην έξοδο γιατί όταν κάνει διέλευση από το μηδέν θα απενεργοποιηθεί και θα ξαναενεργοποιηθεί μόνο όταν οι πολώσεις συμφωνούν με τα παραπάνω*


είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο προϊόντα της δικής σου φαντασίας!

----------

chip (17-11-14)

----------


## UV.

βρε γελοίο υποκείμενο μίλησα για το ύφος κανενός; Εσύ γιατί το κάνεις και παριστάνεις τον βελιγκέκα;  Σε όρισε κανείς τιμητή του ύφους και του ήθους; Σε εμπόδισα να συμμετάσχεις στην συζήτηση και να πεις την γνώμη σου;  Στο θέμα του ο Γιώργος ζήτησε βοήθεια στην πράξη και όχι θεωρίες για τα IC τύπου μπορεί και ναι μπορεί και όχι  Σου λέω απλά ότι δεν ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται και φυσικά δεν γνωρίζεις εσύ και οι φίλοι σου ότι  ΤΟ ΛΑΚΩΝΙΖΕΙΝ ΕΣΤΙ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΕΙΝ  και για αυτό το λόγο δεν απαντώ στις ανοησίες στο κατεβατό που έγραψες γιατί και πάλι δεν θα καταλάβεις

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> βρε γελοίο υποκείμενο μίλησα για το ύφος κανενός; Εσύ γιατί το κάνεις και παριστάνεις τον βελιγκέκα;  Σε όρισε κανείς τιμητή του ύφους και του ήθους; Σε εμπόδισα να συμμετάσχεις στην συζήτηση και να πεις την γνώμη σου;  Στο θέμα του ο Γιώργος ζήτησε βοήθεια στην πράξη και όχι θεωρίες για τα IC τύπου μπορεί και ναι μπορεί και όχι  Σου λέω απλά ότι δεν ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται και φυσικά δεν γνωρίζεις εσύ και οι φίλοι σου ότι  ΤΟ ΛΑΚΩΝΙΖΕΙΝ ΕΣΤΙ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΕΙΝ  και για αυτό το λόγο δεν απαντώ στις ανοησίες στο κατεβατό που έγραψες γιατί και πάλι δεν θα καταλάβεις




Δέν μπορώ  να  καταλάβω  γιατί  έχεις  αυτό  το  ύφος  δεν νομίζω  οτι  έγραψε   κάτι  κακό  ο Φίλιππος  πάντα  βοηθάει  με  τις γνώσεις  του  με  δύο  πόστ σου δίνει  λύσεις  γιατί  ξέρει  απο  ηλεκτρονικά

----------


## FILMAN

> βρε γελοίο υποκείμενο μίλησα για το ύφος κανενός; Εσύ γιατί το κάνεις και παριστάνεις τον βελιγκέκα;  Σε όρισε κανείς τιμητή του ύφους και του ήθους; Σε εμπόδισα να συμμετάσχεις στην συζήτηση και να πεις την γνώμη σου;  Στο θέμα του ο Γιώργος ζήτησε βοήθεια στην πράξη και όχι θεωρίες για τα IC τύπου μπορεί και ναι μπορεί και όχι  Σου λέω απλά ότι δεν ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται και φυσικά δεν γνωρίζεις εσύ και οι φίλοι σου ότι  ΤΟ ΛΑΚΩΝΙΖΕΙΝ ΕΣΤΙ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΕΙΝ  και για αυτό το λόγο δεν απαντώ στις ανοησίες στο κατεβατό που έγραψες γιατί και πάλι δεν θα καταλάβεις


Δεν πειράζει, το ποστ μου θα το διαβάσουν κι άλλοι και κάτι θα μάθουν. Όσο για σένα αμφιβάλλω αν θα μάθαινες ποτέ τίποτα (τεχνικό - ηθικό) ακόμα και με μεταμόσχευση (ή μάλλον εγκατάσταση; ) εγκεφάλου.

Περαστικά σου.

----------


## gg4a

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!
Λοιπον βραχυκυκλωσα σημερα το triac πως ειπε ο φιλος UV και το τρυπανι παει ταπα!!!
τωρα χρειαζεται να αλλαξω το IC?
ευχαριστω.

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι. Το τελευταίο που θα έχει πρόβλημα θα είναι ο επεξεργαστής. Εξάλλου είναι απίθανο να τον βρεις για να τον αλλάξεις.

Με το πηνίο τί έκανες τελικά; Ήταν όντως καμμένο το παλιό (άπειρη αντίσταση) ή όχι;

----------


## gg4a

Nαι εβαλα αλλο πηνιακι και ειναι ενταξει με το πολυμετρο δεν εδειχνε κατι μετα εβαλα αλλο παλι δεν δουλευε μετα βραχυκυκλωσα και δουλεψε.
τι χρειαζεται να αλλαξω?

----------


## FILMAN

Το πηνιάκι που έβαλες είναι ίδιο με το παλιό; Η θέση του όταν συναρμολογήσεις το εργαλείο είναι όπως στη φωτο (πάνω από αυτή την "ροδέλα" (μαγνήτη; ) στο πίσω μέρος του μοτέρ); Αν ναι, το δοκιμάζεις έχοντάς το στη θέση του και όχι παραπέρα;

----------


## gg4a

το ιδιο το εβαλα οπως και το παλιο ακριβως ιδια θεση.

----------


## FILMAN

Ο μικροδιακόπτης που φαίνεται στο πάνω μέρος της πλακέτας πότε πατιέται;

----------


## gg4a

Aκριβως δεν ξερω αλλα εχει μια ρυθμισει 1 και 2 στο πλαι το τριπανι μετακινει ενα γραωαζι απο μεσα και αναλογως παταει το διακοπτη.

----------


## FILMAN

Κατάλαβα. Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο, θα πρέπει να το δω από κοντά για να συνεχίσω...

----------


## gg4a

μηπως θυμασαι εδω τι εγινε?

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52555

----------


## FILMAN

Η πλακέτα μοιάζει με τη δικιά σου!

----------


## gg4a

NAI μοιαζει.απλως επειδη ειχες κανει post Μηπως θυμασαι τι εγινε εαν τελικα αλλαξε το IC?
Επισης βραχυκυκλωνοντας το τραικ παρακαμπτω το ελεκτη και δουλευει σε φουλ στροφες σωστα?

----------


## FILMAN

> NAI μοιαζει.απλως επειδη ειχες κανει post Μηπως θυμασαι τι εγινε εαν τελικα αλλαξε το IC?


Προφανώς δεν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο, θεωρώ απίθανο να βρεις τον επεξεργαστή να πωλείται σκέτος στο εμπόριο, και η ίδια η εταιρία πιθανότατα δεν θα δίνει σαν ανταλλακτικό τον επεξεργαστή αλλά την πλακέτα ολόκληρη.



> Επισης βραχυκυκλωνοντας το τραικ παρακαμπτω το ελεκτη και δουλευει σε φουλ στροφες σωστα?


Έτσι ακριβώς...

----------


## UV.

Γιώργο προτείνω μερικά πράγματα που μπορείς να κάνεις ακόμη

1. Λες ποιος είναι ο τύπος του IC για να δούμε αν υπάρχει
Όπως σου είπα στην αρχή είναι λίγο δύσκολο γιατί είναι ειδικού τύπου και ίσως φτιαγμένο αποκλειστικά για την Black&Decker

και επειδή δεν είναι ούτε επεξεργαστής ούτε μικροελεγκτής (είμαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό δεν σε νοιάζει καθόλου)
γι αυτό μπορεί και να υπάρχει

2. ρωτάς την Black&Decker αν έχει (ολόκληρη φυσικά) την πλακέτα
φυσιολογικά θα είναι φθηνή γιατί έχει 5 εξαρτήματα και θα συμφέρει

3. ότι δοκιμές κάνεις πρέπει το πλακετάκι που έχει το πηνίο να είναι συρταρωτά στην θέση του γιατί σαν σένσορας στροφών πρέπει κατά την λειτουργία του μοτέρ το πηνίο να βρίσκεται κοντά στον καφέ δίσκο που είναι στον άξονα του μοτέρ διαφορετικά και αν όλα είναι καλά δεν θα δουλεύει γι αυτόν και μόνο τον λόγο

----------


## gg4a

Καλησπερα.
ρωτησα την BLACK DECKER και δεν εχουν τιοποτα δεν βγιανει αλλο το μοντελο.

ανεβαζω φωτο μηπως βρουμε κατι αλλο.

B&D-7979783
Μ50927-1Α3SP
515100.

ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς βγήκε το συμπέρασμα ότι τελικά φταίει το IC (το οποίο αν δεν ήταν μικροεπεξεργαστής ή μικροελεγκτής δεν θα χρειαζόταν το resonator χρονισμού ΧΤ1... Απλώς είναι επεξεργαστής OTP ή πιθανότερα mask programmable, κατασκευής MITSUBISHI, ειδικά για την Black & Decker, εξ ου και το B&D που γράφει επάνω του). Το να υπάρχει στο εμπόριο είναι απίθανο εκτός αν κάποιος το ξεκόλλησε από μια παρόμοια πλακέτα και το πουλάει σκέτο σε κανένα ebay...

Δεν έχουμε δει ακόμα την πλακέτα από κάτω. Δεν έχει καθόλου SMD; Εγώ λέω πως έχει.

----------


## nyannaco

> Δεν έχουμε δει ακόμα την πλακέτα από κάτω. Δεν έχει καθόλου SMD; Εγώ λέω πως έχει.


Ναι, πρέπει να έχει, σαν αν βλέπω κάτι στο #1

----------


## gg4a

Καλησπερα και παλι ανεβαζω.

----------


## picdev

αυτά τα πορτοκαλί ασφάλειες είναι? μπορείς να βρείς τη διαδρομή του gate του triac?,
το ολοκληρομένο είναι τελεστικό , μήπως οδηγείς αυτός το triac? για απομόνωση? 
για μεγαλύτερη τάση?

Πάντως στη προηγούμενη διαφωνία και εγώ ήξερα ότι τα τριακ οδηγούνται με βάση τον πίνακα με τα τεταρτημόρια, για την αρνητική περίοδο της φάσης , με το moc παίρνει αρνητική τάση στο gate, δείτε τι λέει εδώ στην εικόνα στο 4ο τεταρτημόριο.Οτι κάποια τραιακ οδηγούνται και με θετική τάση στο gate,για την αρνητική ημιπερίοδο , αλλά όχι όλα 

http://images.elektroda.net/36_1290197694.gif

----------


## FILMAN

> αυτά τα πορτοκαλί ασφάλειες είναι?


Τις διόδους λες;



> το ολοκληρομένο είναι τελεστικό


Ναι, είναι ένας 2904 (έχει χαρακτηριστικά πολύ όμοια με το γνωστό LM358 )



> μήπως οδηγείς αυτός το triac?


Όχι, υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι στο τμήμα του πηνίου - ανιχνευτή περιστροφής (ενίσχυση - σύγκριση)



> για απομόνωση? 
> για μεγαλύτερη τάση?


Κανένας τελεστικός δεν κάνει (γαλβανική) απομόνωση και φυσικά δεν χρειάζεται ενίσχυση τάσης για την οδήγηση του triac...



> Πάντως στη προηγούμενη διαφωνία και εγώ ήξερα ότι τα τριακ οδηγούνται με βάση τον πίνακα με τα τεταρτημόρια, για την αρνητική περίοδο της φάσης , με το moc παίρνει αρνητική τάση στο gate, δείτε τι λέει εδώ στην εικόνα στο 4ο τεταρτημόριο.Οτι κάποια τραιακ οδηγούνται και με θετική τάση στο gate,για την αρνητική ημιπερίοδο , αλλά όχι όλα


Mπορούν να οδηγηθούν και με θετική και με αρνητική τάση (εισερχόμενο ή εξερχόμενο ρεύμα αντίστοιχα) στην πύλη (ως προς Α1 πάντα).

Δείτε π.χ. εδώ ένα τυχαίο datasheet για triac:

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...LA/2N6071.html

Πηγαίνετε στη σελίδα 3 να δείτε την άμεση οδήγηση του triac από την έξοδο μιας πύλης ενός ολοκληρωμένου 7400 μέσω μιας απλής αντίστασης. Παρατηρήστε ότι το κοινό μεταξύ του IC και του triac είναι το + και όχι το - (αυτό είναι συνήθης τακτική - γιατί; )

Ακριβώς από κάτω φαίνονται και τα τεταρτημόρια.

Όποιος πιστεύει ότι η αγωγιμότητα του triac επηρεάζεται από τη φορά του ρεύματος της πύλης (ή την πολικότητα της τάσης G - A1), ας μας πει πώς γίνεται να υπάρχουν 4 τεταρτημόρια στο διάγραμμα και όχι 2.

----------

chip (21-11-14)

----------


## chip

απλά πράγματα... όποιος αμφιβάλει για τον απλό τρόπο οδήγησης του TRIAC ας καθίσει να διαβάσει τις σελίδες 24 και 25 και να δει τις εικόνες στη σελίδα 26. 
http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/HBD855-D.PDF
κατά τα άλλα αξίζει να το έχουν όλοι αυτό το HANDBOOK. Ολόκληρο βιβλίο για Thyristor και TRIAC.

----------

FILMAN (24-11-14)

----------


## picdev

άντε φίλιπε πές μας γιατί έχουν κοινή την τάση.
Πώς μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί κάτι τέτοιο σε dc  ?

----------


## FILMAN

> άντε φίλιπε πές μας γιατί έχουν κοινή την τάση.


Γιατί αν παρέχεις ρεύμα προς την πύλη το triac δουλεύει και στο IV τεταρτημόριο όπου χρειάζεται αυξημένο ρεύμα σκανδαλισμού. Προκειμένου π.χ. για το 2Ν6075A που έδειξα και πιο πάνω, το ρεύμα αυτό είναι 10mA έναντι των 5mA που χρειάζεται στα υπόλοιπα 3 τεταρτημόρια. Δηλαδή η λογική πύλη που το οδηγεί πρέπει να δίνει μέσω της αντίστασης τουλάχιστον 10mA στην πύλη του triac. Μετατρέποντας το κύκλωμα ώστε το ρεύμα να είναι εξερχόμενο από την πύλη του triac αποφεύγουμε το IV τεταρτημόριο, και η λογική πύλη αρκεί να απορροφάει το μισό ρεύμα από την πύλη του triac σε σχέση με πριν (δηλαδή 5mA).



> Πώς μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί κάτι τέτοιο σε dc ?


Τι εννοείς;

----------


## gg4a

Παρολλο της προσπαθειες και δεν εχω καταφερη κατι.
Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Παρολλο της προσπαθειες και δεν εχω καταφερη κατι.
> Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σας.


Ήθελες φουλ ηλεκτρονικά / πλακέτες κτλ μπορούσες κάτι απλό και δυνατό

----------

